# Schwinn DX serial number



## chevbel57 (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a question about a serial number on a schwinn Dx frame.  I look up the serial number and it states the bike was built in 1952 but the number is under the  bottom bracket which leads me to believe that it can't be a 1952 built bike.  The serial number is c22324.  Does anyone know if it might be a later model or did they make bikes in 52 with the number under the bottom bracket?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 20, 2017)

Pictures please.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Jan 20, 2017)

I am pretty sure that it is a 1947, but there is a one out of a million percent chance that I could be wrong. lol


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2017)

Love to see a pic or two, but if the SN is on the bb, than I'd say 46-47.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2017)

Maybe try REC. Roland is great with those early postwar numbers.


----------



## REC (Jan 21, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Maybe try REC. Roland is great with those early postwar numbers.



Good morning, and thanks for the compliment!

I'll go with the 46-7 as well the number will help as I can compare it to the others in the database I have. Serial numbers went to the rear dropout at the beginning of production in 1952. Schwinn did have a habit of using stuff up as opposed to disposing of it, but the serial number was stamped when the frame was produced based on everything I have for reference (at least though the period we are looking at in this instance). It seems that as time went on and the serial numbers were moved to the dropout, the dropout appears to have been stamped prior to the final assembly of the frame (not the bike itself). This is apparent in the many photos that are out there showing "weldover" of the first digit(s) of the number, and this appears to be more common with '60s bikes than earlier ones based on my observations.
Pictures and the visual cues help with any identification, so post that bike! This one should have dropouts that are thinner than a later frame from early postwar, and the number falls into line with other later 46 models that are listed.

Please remember this - I am NOT an expert on this stuff, but have spent an enormous amount of time studying it.
REC


----------



## johnboy (Jan 21, 2017)

I AGREE WITH WESTERN-WHIZZER & ROLLFASTER. I HAVE A POST-WAR DX WITH A SERIAL NO. ON THE BOTTOM BRACKET CLOSE TO YOURS--- ( C35461 ) THAT I BELIEVE IS A 1947. MINE HAS A DOGLEG CRANK WITH 7 INCH CRANKARMS, MORROW REAR HUB WITH LETTER "P" DENOTING 1946, RAISED LETTER "AS" SEAT POST CLAMP BOLT, SLIDING RAIL MESINGER SEAT AND I BELIEVE THESE PARTS ARE ORIGINAL TO THE BIKE.MINE DOES NOT HAVE A TAPERED KICKSTAND.


----------



## REC (Jan 21, 2017)

Just a note on the kickstand...
These were noted to fail (bend under pressure - like with a fat kid like me!) and many were replaced with the later model straight stand - the other items you mention are more indicative of '46 than just the stand would be.

Got a pic?

REC


----------



## chevbel57 (Jan 21, 2017)

I am new at posting pictures but will try a little later today. I also forgot to mention that the head badge says century on it. Does that help with anything I was told schwinn put there one schwinn badges in the 50's.  Thanks to everyone with all your help.


----------



## chevbel57 (Jan 21, 2017)

Here are some pics


----------



## johnboy (Jan 21, 2017)

HERE ARE SOME PIX OF MY DX WHICH I NOW BELIEVE TO BE A 1946 AND NOT A '47, BASED ON INFO. FROM "REC".SOMEONE DID SOME STRANGE PAINTING ON IT AND THE FENDERS AREN'T ORIGINAL. MORROW  HUB HAS LETTER "P" (1946).  SCHWINN- SCRIPT FRONT HUB IS PRE-WAR WITH LOCK NUTS AND SEAT POST CLAMP BOLT IS RAISED LETTER '' AS". DOGLEG CRANK  HAS 7 INCH CRANKARMS. IT'S A LITTLE STRANGE LOOKING BUT RIDES SO NICE.


----------



## chevbel57 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the help guys. By the way Johnboy my bike came with a bendix skip tooth rear hub.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 22, 2017)

My 46 came with a bendix also. What is the date code on the Morrow hub? Oops, never mind I see is a P.


----------



## chevbel57 (Jan 22, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> My 46 came with a bendix also. What is the date code on the Morrow hub? Oops, never mind I see is a P.



Does the century badge help with dating bike?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 23, 2017)

The DX model came with many Different Badges. The 48 DX I used to own was equipped with a Century badge.


----------



## ramjet70 (Aug 9, 2018)

This is my DX. Still not quite sure on the year. Slowly puting it back together. Has a American Flyer badge. Serial C56668. Serial on bottom bracket.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2018)

ramjet70 said:


> This is my DX. Still not quite sure on the year. Slowly puting it back together. Has a American Flyer badge. Serial C56668. Serial on bottom bracket.





*** **1947? **  *With those pictures it's hard to tell since they don't show any of the details.


----------

